
Show HN: A tool to earn money by deep linking to GitHub Repos - justkd
http://www.gittagger.com/
======
mdaniel
I know "everyone's a critic," but that page is more "swooshy" and chaotic than
necessary. Made worse by the fact that I had to look at the page source to
find out where the bookmarklet lived, which seemed to be pretty central to the
success of new users.

It would also be super helpful if you gave examples of what kind of content
you were looking for. There are quite a few things that I would, and have for
my own purposes, bookmark because I refer to them often. However, I can't say
whether some of them are "best practice source code" or not.

Is the audience folks who are learning to program and want to see examples? Or
folks trying to configure projects and want to see good build files? Or
defensive programming? Or good error messages?

~~~
justkd
Thanks so much for the valuable feedback. And you are right, the bookmarklet
is not easy to find. It’s funny how we didn’t see that while developing. Only
user feedback can do its magic:)

Great idea regarding the examples. By best practice source code we had in mind
to bookmark something interesting and important to each users purpose.

In the end of the day users should be able to find all kinds of annotations.
The configuring of projects reference you mentioned is the one I prefer the
most.

It helps beginners and advanced coders. Let’s hope we build what users want.
Again thank you so much for your feedback.

~~~
mdaniel
You will also likely want to do two things to help the tags from spinning out
of control: auto-complete and aliasing. The tags used by stackoverflow would
be an outstanding point of reference, as they do both of those things, but in
addition their tags would be (for all intents) a great list to get things
started off. I haven't checked to see if their tag dataset is open, but I also
wouldn't imagine it would be terribly hard to get the list, even if they
aren't open. I would just avoid taking the descriptions that accompany them,
unless that's offered under a liberal license.

~~~
justkd
Auto-completion and aliasing make a lot of sense! Thanks for that. We will
look at StackOverflow's list. I think their API allows to fetch tags... but
not sure. I will post to this thread when I find out. Thanks again!!!

------
justkd
Hi HN, Karan here. Tobi and I built this experiment to see if people are
interested in deep linking into GitHub Repos. We also plan to compensate
users. Once we have enough paying users we will share the richness with our
users. But we are just starting yet and have no paying users. We hope to get
some feedback by HN on this idea. Does this makes sense? Thanks in advance!

~~~
nwrk
Like the product and web. Only one concern: >Once we have enough paying users
we will share the richness Before that happen and at your command, the users
are training your commercial proprietary AI model for free ?

Why you don't use Amazon Mechanical Turk[0] ? [0]
[https://www.mturk.com/](https://www.mturk.com/)

~~~
justkd
Thanks so much for your feedback. Yeah we thought about offering to users who
tag now a free usage for life. AWS Turk is a great idea to add. We will
certainly take a look. Thanks!

------
webmaven
I suggest you slow down the animation in the hero section, a _LOT_.

~~~
justkd
Thanks for the feedback. It's a bit fast, indeed. We will slow it down or take
it away in total.

~~~
webmaven
I see you took it away. That's a shame. Maybe experiment with it going very
slowly (think: clouds drifting across the sky)?

